# I will draw your betta



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

I need some bettas to draw


----------



## bettagurl777 (Mar 19, 2015)

Blue: Male VT


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

Could you draw my HM, Niels Bohr?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Could you draw Dangerous?


----------

